# Leather Bound Brushes



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in the process of restocking in brushes. I have completed my order for waterbourne and working on the list for oil brushes. I've always been intrigued in the leather bound china brushes, but I don't know their specific purpose. Can someone help with this matter? Here's a link to the Corona Baron, for reference.

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Corona_Baron_Black_China_Bristle_p/10695.htm


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Because Corona is the finest brush manufacturer, and they can.

Actually I have no idea.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats a nice looking brush, not sure I would buy it. I would leave it somewhere and it would dry up and i'd be out a lot of $$


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

What is all that extra fanfare near the heel? Is that a cover? Or is that part of the brush?

If that was part of the brush I definitely wouldnt want to be contending with all those sharp uncomfortable edges. I wouldn't do that if they PAID me to take the brush, much less pay half a Benjy for one.

Aside from that, I can't imagine the difference would be that pronounced.

It reminds me of one of the many things I have tried becuase they seemed better, then I realized I was obsessing on a possibility that didn't exist and that I needed to get back to the job of getting the job done.

I don't think you are going to notice a huge difference from the nice china bristles you already use.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> If that was part of the brush I definitely wouldnt want to be contending with all those sharp uncomfortable edges.


lol @ "sharp leather", but you got me thinking it wouldn't be a bad grip for a large brush. However when I am applying oil, I don't need all of that brush. Exterior oil primer gets mopped on with a 4", any interior oil is applied with my 2 1/2" sash.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Good question Marion
I would like to know as well.



LC said:


> What is all that extra fanfare near the heel?


Ferrule, not heel


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

*Wooster*

Wooster calls theirs the "Flame" Stucco Brush. It says the leather binding acts as a bumper in confined spaces. ?????

http://www.woosterbrush.com/products.asp?id=182


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> lol @ "sharp leather",


You never had the knots on the inside of a new baseball mitt grind the skin off your hand after using it for several hours?

Sharp, abrasive, uncomfortable, whatever. IT SUCKS.

How eloquently do I need to describe the exact nature of the sucky-ness? It sucks, end of discussion.



BTW. IT sucks for $54 + tax and shipping. Just sayin'.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Bender said:


> Good question Marion
> I would like to know as well.
> 
> 
> Ferrule, not heel


Feral?
Ferret?

Feral ferret? Are you saying the bristles are yanked from feral ferrets? Now I can see why it costs $54.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Purdy has had a similar brush out for years as well. I do not know why you would want it exactly. 
http://www.purdycorp.com/catalog/brushes/detail/15
Purdy's is for all paints.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Purdy has had a similar brush out for years as well. I do not know why you would want it exactly.
> http://www.purdycorp.com/catalog/brushes/detail/15
> Purdy's is for all paints.


Is Wernher von Braun still down that way Work?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Is Wernher von Braun still down that way Work?


The name is on a lot of things. The man died in the 70's i think.


----------



## dosgris (Jan 6, 2008)

Man, I still think the Barons are beautiful looking brushes!
In the '60s, '70s and early '80s we used to sling a helluva lot of exterior oil or alkyd primer and gloss house paint with the 4" leather-bounds. We're talking 1860s to 1940s houses in New Orleans clad with weatherboards (clapboards say the Yankees on "This Old House" ). The long length bristles hold a lot of paint. We used the Corona china bristles and the Purdy nylox/polyester. The Purdy's maybe didn't hold quite as much paint but made up for that in longer wear time. 
I still have and use a couple of worn-out Barons for dusters.
I'd be wary if buying today because I find the quality of black china bristles has gone to hell.

Joe


----------

